# Good letter pair images for these pairs?



## CoasterKingII (Mar 4, 2015)

I need good letter pair IMAGES for AV, AD, BJ, CQ, CX, DI, DN, EC, EH, GU
The list of letter pairs on speedsolving wiki doesn't have good ones for all pairs.


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2015)

AV: Aviators (I don't ever get this pair since V is my edge buffer and A is my corner buffer but that's the first thing I thought of)
AD: addition, ADD, adder, some others I can't remember
CQ: I don't use Q
CX: I don't use X
DN: Dan/Daniel (I'm assuming you know someone called Dan  if not, find someone memorable called Dan and use them), dinner
EC: I hate this pair. I think I use easy for it, but I'd like to see if anyone else has any better suggestions
EH: I also hate this one
GU: GUI?

I couldn't really remember what I use for AD/DN, but most of the time I just use the first word I think of.


----------



## Berd (Mar 4, 2015)

AD = Aden 
EC = Echo 
BJ = [emoji39]


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 4, 2015)

BJ - you really can't think of something? 
CX - Cox (little man at the end of a boat) 
DI - Princess Di
DN - Don Corleone 

Have you seen Chris Hardwicke's list? 
http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 4, 2015)

CQ=Close Quarters 
CX=Anything that ends with X, I do something dangerous that starts with the first letter, so maybe cannon for this one.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 4, 2015)

CoasterKingII said:


> I need good letter pair IMAGES for AV, AD, BJ, CQ, CX, DI, DN, EC, EH, GU



AV - I have an AV club kid pushing around a trolley of electronics
AD - Adam, a naked guy with a fig leaf
BJ - I'll go PC and say blackjack but there's a more obvious one
CQ - Cheque
CX - Dr Cox from Scrubs
DI - Princess Diana so car crash
DN - surely you know someone called Dan or Daniel
EC - Old school with Ecco the Dolphin, a Sega game from the early 90s
EH - Echo, so shouting into a well or something similar
GU - Gü pudding

If you want my entire list however I don't use X or Z.


Spoiler



Universal Letter Pairs

AB - ABe (Simpson)
AC - ACe
AD - ADam
AE - A&E
AF - AFro
AG - AGent
AH - AHoy (Sea Captain Simpsons)
AI - Artificial Intelligence (insert your robot here)
AJ - AdJust
AK - AK47
AL - AL Harrington (Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man salesman from Family Guy)
AM - AMMo
AN - ANNa Kournikova
AO - AerO
AP - APPle
AQ - AQua Man
AR - ARRow
AS - ASS
AT - ATTack
AU - Gold
AV - AV club (Goldman's boy in Family Guy pushing an cart full of electronics)
AW - AWesome-O (Robot Cartman)
AY - AY (Fonzie from Happy Days)

BA - BAA baa (black sheep)
BC - BaCon
BD - BeD
BE - BEE
BF - BiFF (Back to the Future)
BG - BuG
BH - BaH Humbug (Scrooge)
BI - BIcycle
BJ - Blow Job
BK - BricK
BL - BaLL
BM - BaM Bam (Flintstones)
BN - BeN
BO - BOb (Sideshow)
BP - BlimP
BQ - BBQ
BR - BeaR
BS - BoSS
BT - BaT
BU - BUbba (Forest Gump)
BV - BraVe (red headed girl)
BW - BoW
BY - BabY

CA - CAlifornia Man (Cave man played by Brendan Frasier)
CB - CaB
CD - CD
CE - CrEme Egg
CF - CaFe
CG - CoG
CH - CHris
CI - ChI (martial artist focusing energy)
CJ - CJ (GTA San Andreas)
CK - ClocK
CL - ChiLLi pepper
CM - CaMera
CN - CaN
CO - Chicken COOp
CP - CoP
CQ - CheQue
CR - CaR
CS - CroSS
CT - CaT
CU - CUcumber
CV - CaVe
CW - CoW
CY - ClaY

DA - DAd
DB - DoBBy (House elf)
DC - DiCe
DE - DEEp
DF - DaFFy Duck
DG - DoG
DH - DoH (Homer Simpson)
DI - Princess DIana
DJ - DJ
DK - DonKey (Kong optional)
DL - DeaL
DM - DaM
DN - DaN
DO - DOdo
DP - Johnny DePP
DQ - DelinQuent
DR - DoctoR
DS - DS (Nintendo)
DT - DoT
DU - The DUde (The Big Lebowlski)
DV - DeVil
DW - DreW Barrymore
DY - DaisY

EA - EA logo as starting a game
EB - ElBow
EC - ECCo The Dolphin
ED - ED
EF - ElF
EG - EGG
EH - E Honda
EI - Old McDonald surrounded by animals
EJ - EJect
EK - EEEK (black lady standing on a chair screaming at Jerry the mouse)
EL - EEL
EM - EMMa Watson
EN - ENemy
EO - EurO
EP - EPA (Grandpa Simpson, wrapped in a carpet screaming EPA)
EQ - EQuestrian
ER - Emergency Room
ES - ESSo (petrol station)
ET - The Extra Terrestrial
EU - EmU
EV - EVa (From Wallie)
EW - EWe (sheep giving birth)
EY - EYe

FA - Football Association (people playing football)
FB - FaceBook
FC - FaCe
FD - FeDs
FE - Phoebe (from Friends)
FG - FoG
FH - FogHorn Leghorn
FI - FIghting
FJ - FaJita
FK - FaKe
FL - FaLL
FM - FarM
FN - FaN
FO - FOO Fighters
FP - FloP (3 community cards in poker)
FQ - FreQuency (tuning in radio)
FR - FiRe
FS - FiSSure (crack in ground)
FT - FaT
FU - Middle finger
FV - FiVe (high five)
FW - FloWers
FY - FairY

GA - Lady GAga
GB - GoB (mouth)
GC - GrinCh
GD - GoD
GE - GEEk
GF - GolF
GH - GHost
GI - GI Joe
GJ - Gauge
GK - Goal Keeper
GL - GeL
GM - GeMs
GN - GuN
GO - GOOse
GP - GAP
GQ - GQ magazine
GR - GoRe
GS - GaS (noxigreen cloud)
GT - GaTTling gun
GU - Gü pudding
GV - GraVe
GW - GroW
GY - GuY

HA - HA ha (Nelson laughing)
HB - HoBBit
HC - HitCh hike
HD - HeaD
HE - HEman
HF - HeF (playboy)
HG - HaGfish
HI - HI ho (Dwarfs singing)
HJ - HiJacking
HK - HocKey
HL - HeLL
HM - HaMMer
HN - HoNey Monster
HO - HO HO HO (Santa)
HP - HP sauce
HQ - HeadQuarters
HR - HaRe
HS - HoSe
HT - HaT
HU - HUgh Grant
HV - HiVe
HW - HoWard (Big Bang)
HY - HaY bale

IA - IAn
IB - IBook (kindle)
IC - ICicle
ID - IDentification card
IE - IkE (kick the baby, South Park)
IF - IPhone
IG - IGgy Pop
IH - IHop (International House of pancakes)
IJ - InJect
IK - IKEA
IL - ILL
IM - IMaginary friend
IN - INternet
IO - IglOO
IP - ImP
IQ - IQ (Huge Brain)
IR - IRanian
IS - ISIS (woman with wings)
IT - Cousin IT (Addams Family)
IU - IOU
IV - Intra-Venous drip
IW - I Win (Me winning a race)
IY - IronY

JA - JAJA Binx
JB - JaBBa the Hut
JC - Jesus Christ
JD - JD (Scrubs)
JE - JEEp
JF - JeFF (meme)
JG - JaGuar 
JH - JoHn
JI - Jiminy Cricket
JK - JoKer
JL - JaiL
JM - JaM
JN - JeNNy McCarthy
JO - JO
JP - JaPanese
JQ - JacQueline
JR - JeRRy (mouse)
JS - JeSSica Rabbit
JT - JeT
JU - JUpitar
JV - JaVa
JW - JaWs
JY - JaY

KA - Ford KA
KB - KeBab
KC - KiCk
KD - KiD Rock
KE - Crypt KEEper
KF - KiF (Futurama)
KG - KeG
KH - KHan (Genghis)
KI - KIwI fruit
KJ - cage (it just is)
KL - KiLL
KM - KiM Jong Un
KN - KaNe (wrestler)
KO - Knock Out
KP - KiPPers
KQ - Royal Couple (poker hand)
KR - KieRan
KS - KiSS
KT - KiTkat
KU - KUng Foo
KV - chicken KieV
KW - KWiK fit
KY - KeY

LA - LAla (Telly Tubby)
LB - LaB
LC - LiCe
LD - LiD
LE - LEe
LF - LeaF
LG - LeG
LH - LeaH (Huge breasted BB contestant)
LI - Li (scar from Fight Club)
LJ - Ledge
LK - LaKe
LM - LiMe
LN - LeNNy (Simpsons)
LO - J LO
LP - LiP
LQ - LiQuorish
LR - fishing LuRe
LS - LaSSie
LT - LeTTuce
LU - Alex LaU
LV - LoVe
LW - LoWer
LY - LollY

MA - Big MAma
MB - MoB
MC - McDonald's sign
MD - MoDel
ME - ME
MF - MaFia
MG - MeG
MH - MoHican
MI - Mii
MJ - Michael Jackson
MK - MonKey
ML - MoLe
MN - MiNNie Mouse
MO - MOM (Futurama)
MP - MoP
MQ - ManneQuin 
MR - MiRRor
MS - MoSS
MT - MaTT
MU - MUm
MV - Starving MarVin
MW - Lawn MoWer
MY - MummY

NA - NAn
NB - NoBBy Nobs (street urchin looking Discworld police man)
NC - NiCkleback
ND - NeD Flanders
NE - NEEdlE
NF - kNiFe
NG - NaGGer
NH - NoaH
NI - NIne (Seven of Nine from Star Trek)
NJ - NinJa
NK - NiKe tick
NL - NaiL
NM - NaMe tag
NO - NONO (Italian Grandfather)
NP - NaPPy
NQ - NiQuitten
NR - NaRRow
NS - Lock NeSS Monster
NT - NeT
NU - NUn
NV - Super NoVa
NW - NeW
NY - New York

OA - Old Age
OB - OBstruction
OC - OrC
OD - Over Dose
OE - The OnE
OF - OFF
OG - OGre
OH - One Handed
OI - OuIja board
OJ - Orange Juice or Simpson
OK - OK sign
OL - OiL
OM - meditating monk
ON - ONion
OP - OPeration
OQ - ObliQue
OR - ORange
OS - OSama Bin Ladin
OT - OTTO (Simpsons bus driver)
OU - OUt
OV - OVen
OW - OWl
OY - Onesie

PA - PApa Roach
PB - PeBBles
PC - PaCman
PD - PaDDle
PE - PEpper
PF - PuFFer fish
PG - PiG
PH - Winnie the PooH
PI - PIp (British South Park Character)
PJ - PJs
PK - PoKer
PL - PiLL
PM - PaM (Archer)
PN - PaN
PO - Post Office
PQ - Peking duck
PR - PaRRot
PS - PoSSum
PT - PoTatoe
PU - PUppy
PV - PaVement
PW - PoWder
PY - PaY

QA - Q&A session
QB - Queen Bee
QC - QuaCk
QD - QuaD bike
QE - QuEEn
QF - QuiFF
QG - QuaGmire
QH - QuotH (a raven)
QI - the game show
QJ - QJ tiled 4x4 and 5x5
QK - QuaKe
QL - QuaiL
QM - sQuirM
QN - QuorN
QO - QuOte
QP - eQuiP
QR - choir
QS - QuaSar
QT - QuiT
QU - QUeue
QV - QuaVer
QW - Quick
QY - QueenY (Black Adder)

RA - RA RA (cheerleader)
RB - RaBBit
RC - RaCe
RD - ReD
RE - REEds
RF - ReFeree
RG - RaGe
RH - RiHanna
RI - RIvita
RJ - ReJect
RK - RaKe
RL - RaiL
RM - RuM
RN - RuNNing
RO - Wayne ROOney
RP - RoPe
RQ - ReQuest
RS - RoSS
RT - RaT
RU - RoUx
RV - RaVe
RW - RaW meat
RY - RaY

SA - Hector SAlamanca
SB - ScraBBle
SC - SCar
SD - SaD
SE - SEEm
SF - SaFe
SG - SlaG
SH - SHed
SI - SImon
SJ - Sledge
SK - SKunk
SL - SaiL
SM - S&M
SN - SuN
SO - SOOt
SP - SouP
SQ - SQuirrel
SR - SiR Waffle
ST - STart
SU - SUe
SV - SaVage
SW - SWan
SY - SoY Sauce

TA - TeA
TB - TuBe
TC - TiC TaC
TD - TeDDy
TE - TEE
TF - ToFFee
TG - ToGa
TH - THor
TI - TIT
TJ - TaJ Mahal
TK - ToKen (South Park)
TL - TaLL
TM - TiM
TN - TNT
TO - TattOO
TP - TaP
TQ - TurQuoise
TR - TeaR
TS - TaSSels
TU - TUtor
TV - TeleVision
TW - TWins
TY - ToY

UA - UrAnus
UB - UmBilical cord
UC - UnCle
UD - UDDer
UE - U - Turn
UF - UFO
UG - UGG boots
UH - UnHook
UI - UnIcycle
UJ - Eugene Levy (Dad in American Pie)
UK - UK
UL - ULcer 
UM - UMbrella
UN - UNioN
UO - UnO
UP - Floating House
UQ - UnQualified
UR - URine
US - United States
UT - UniT
UV - UV light
UW - Under Water
UY - UglY

VA - VivA
VB - ViBrate
VC - ViCar
VD - VaDa
VE - Peace sign
VF - VeriFy
VG - VeGtable
VH - VH1
VI - VImes (Discworld Character)
VJ - Vagina
VK - VodKa
VL - VeaL
VM - VoMit
VN - VaN
VO - VOOdoo doll
VP - VaPoriser
VQ - VanQuish
VR - ViRus
VS - VaSe
VT - VeT
VU - VolUptuous
VY - Starship VoYager

WA - Baby Crying
WB - WeB
WC - WitCh
WD - WeDDing
WE - WhEEl
WF - WolF
WG - WaGon
WH - WasH
WI - Wii
WJ - Wedge
WK - WanK
WL - WeLL
WM - WiMbledon (tennis)
WN - WoN ton
WO - WOW (World of Warcraft)
WP - WhiP
WQ - Wok
WR - WaRRior
WS - WiSe (old man)
WT - WarT
WU - WU Tang Clan
WV - WaVe
WY - Why (Question mark)


YA - YAbadabadoo (Fred Flintstone)
YB - YoB
YC - YaC
YD - YoDa
YE - YEE ha! (Cowboy)
YF - Wife
YG - YoGurt
YH - YaHoo
YI - YI man (pick your fav Geordie)
YJ - YJ cubes
YK - YanKee
YL - YeLLow pages
YM - YuM YuMs
YN - YarN
YO - YOYO
YP - YoP drink
YQ - Yukkie
YR - YeaR (calendar)
YS - YoShi
YT - YeTi
YU - Rob YaU
YV - You'Ve got mail
YW - YoW (pool trick shot artist)


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 4, 2015)

CoasterKingII said:


> I need good letter pair IMAGES for AV, AD, BJ, CQ, CX, DI, DN, EC, EH, GU
> The list of letter pairs on speedsolving wiki doesn't have good ones for all pairs.



Av I use finnish word for this one :/
Ad adele
Bj well... quite obvious....
Cq I dont use q sorry
Cx (courtney) cox (monica from friends)
Di also use finnish word for this
Dn donatello (turtles!)
Ec european champion
Eh again finnish word for this
Gu guru


----------



## geocine (Jul 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> AV: Aviators (I don't ever get this pair since V is my edge buffer and A is my corner buffer but that's the first thing I thought of)
> AD: addition, ADD, adder, some others I can't remember
> CQ: I don't use Q
> CX: I don't use X
> ...



What do you use in replacement of Q and X ?


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 17, 2015)

DeeDubb suggests Th and Sh which works well for me.


----------

